# Horse Transport - price per mile.....



## luckilotti (30 September 2009)

hi, 
i have a livery moving areas in the next few weeks and i said i would do some digging for her re prices. 
From past experiences, she seemed to have got really good deals (from friends though) so i honestly dont think she thinks it may be as much as i think it will be! 
Hence, to help give her an idea, how much is the current going rate - for private transort (ie not a shared load - she is limited in the time frame he can be moved) price per mile?
Thanks.

PS - she was rather mortified i paid £45 last year for a 10.3 mile trip!      At what stage does the 'shorter distance so more expensive per mile' thing come in!


----------



## 3BayGeldings (30 September 2009)

i got quoted 1 pound for the first 200 miles, 80p there after.

Its best to put your details into this website http://www.findhorsetransport.org/

and you get loads of quotes through. Or it might be cheaper to hire a box for the day? Remember to factor in what the fuel costs though, and make sure someone can drive it!


----------



## luckilotti (30 September 2009)

the price she seems to think she will be paying is around £1 a mile, (think she said its between 40-50miles away) and also thinks that it wont take that long as she seems to be forgetting the fact they should go slower!
Thanks for that site JustHelen - i think thats one i used in the past to get some quotes when i got a new mare.

i actually transported a horse to a similar area to where she is moving to 12 years ago and i paid £130 then - for a private load.


----------



## jesterfaerie (30 September 2009)

I had my horse transported around 80 (160 round trip) miles last year and paid £1 per mile.


----------



## luckilotti (30 September 2009)

this may sound stupid - but when they quote per mile, it is one way or somuch a mile for the round trip?

if its one way i was seriously overcharged !


----------



## Lisa2manyponies (30 September 2009)

we charge £20 per horse and then 75p per mile for short journeys or £1 per mile for longer trips.


----------



## Mike007 (30 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
this may sound stupid - but when they quote per mile, it is one way or somuch a mile for the round trip?

if its one way i was seriously overcharged ! 

[/ QUOTE ]Round trip.Fuel alone costs 25p per mile driven,in a 7.5 tonner.Then youve got all the other running expenses,(about £25 per day).Drivers wages, profit for business.And remember, the truck doesnt start at the pick up point,it has to get there first.


----------



## Mike007 (30 September 2009)

Oh yes, another thing. MAKE SURE THEY HAVE A GOODS VEHICLE OPERATORS LICENSE. The certificate will be displayed in the window next to the excise license.If they dont, any insurance will probably not be valid.


----------



## perfect11s (1 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Oh yes, another thing. MAKE SURE THEY HAVE A GOODS VEHICLE OPERATORS LICENSE. The certificate will be displayed in the window next to the excise license.If they dont, any insurance will probably not be valid. 

[/ QUOTE ]  yes good point unless its a 3.5 ton lorry..  or trailer then just make sure they have  insurance for hire and reward...


----------



## 3BayGeldings (1 October 2009)

I've just moved my horse from Newcastle to HenryHorn's retirement livery place in Devon. I was getting quotes of 400-500 pounds, but because i'd entered my details onto that site i posted above ^ i got a call from H&amp;H Horse Transport, saying they had a last minute space. Therefore i got mine from one end of the country for only (well i say only.. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) 300 pounds. I was very chuffed!


----------



## irishdraught (1 October 2009)

Our prices are based upon a combination of fuel prices and time rather than per mile. Some journeys may be all motorway but another may be the same mileage but on single track roads where you have to take a lot more time over them.

Try www.horsetransportsearch.com there are quite a few transporters in and around Manchester that have 3.5t vehicles which are a lot more economical for a dedicated load.


----------



## Mbronze (1 October 2009)

I run a 3.5 ton offering transport and charge approx £1.25 a mile but do vary quotes based on journey e.g Motorway, fuel prices and time.


----------



## luckilotti (1 October 2009)

it will be interesting in what kind of quotes she gets as i did pay £130 over 10 years ago for a single load, and somehow, if you work on the £1 a mile thing i still cant see her getting it for £100.  She seems to expect it to be £40-£50 :/


----------



## Faithkat (1 October 2009)

I paid £1 a mile 15 years ago to have an Arab yearling brought up from near Okehampton to near Southampton - so it cost me £150 then.  Mind you, it was THE most stunningly luxurious enormous lorry with a professional racehorse transporter but if people are still charging £1 a mile, that's cheap!


----------



## 3BayGeldings (1 October 2009)

Oops just wanted to correct myself - it was S&amp;S (not h&amp;h!) Horse Transport that took my horse from Newcastle to Devon. Must say, they did a very good job for an incredibly reasonable price - definitely reccomend them!


----------

